# Paphiopedilum henryanum



## JPMC (Aug 14, 2010)

This is the first bloom for me on this plant and there's another bud yet to open. It languished for about 15 years in bark mixes and I placed it in a sphagnum mix 3 years ago and it responded well. It's also much bigger than my other henryanum in flower size and plant size. Not sue if that's the mix or the plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmmmmm -- better have it judged. Or at least breed with it!


----------



## fbrem (Aug 15, 2010)

nice dorsal and pouch, and I've never seen a henry with petals like those, not that I've seen that many.

Forrest


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 15, 2010)

cool large henry!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats on put the mistery of culture together for this beauty!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats getting it to finally flower! Love these...


----------



## John M (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome pouch colour!


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 15, 2010)

I love the full package, thanks for the measuerment


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 16, 2010)

:clap::clap:It's a beaut! Love henrys! :drool::drool:



fbrem said:


> nice dorsal and pouch, and I've never seen a henry with petals like those, not that I've seen that many.
> Forrest


They are on hangy side, maybe not fully opened?


----------



## GuRu (Aug 17, 2010)

These inch/feet scales on your tape rule are confusing me slightly, but when I transformed its measurements properly to the metric system it seems to be a quite big henry!! Needless to say its flower is lovely and intens colouratet.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 17, 2010)

Eep! Yours is big enough to eat my first bloom seedling that's in bud now...it has more growths, but a Much smaller leaf span! Yours may be extra large, but I'll have to measure mine to post with the pictures when it's open so people can weigh in as to whether mine is extra small... Nice bloom though, and another to come too!


----------



## JPMC (Aug 17, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap:It's a beaut! Love henrys! :drool::drool:
> 
> 
> They are on hangy side, maybe not fully opened?



It's fully open. The lateral petals just want to wave at us.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought the leaves on mine were rather thin but apparently that is normal...long for mine to produce a bloom.


----------



## callosum (Aug 19, 2010)

lovely dorsal dots


----------

